# Rear Hub Noise???



## Sam Jones (Feb 25, 2005)

We just took the ECDM out for a test ride before heading to AORTA and the late model White Industures disk rear hub is making noise that sounds something like a brake vibration (except that it didn't stop even after the brake was completely removed). It is not continuous but occasionally it will make the noise a few times then stop. There seems to be some drag accompanying the noise. It seems more likely to occur at medium speeds that at low speeds. (We don't do high speeds :>)

The wheel truns very smoothly and freely with the tire off the ground.

The intensity of the noise is variable and it MAY be started by hitting a bump (but not sure). It is usually an of then off noise at approximately the cycle of a wheel revolution (but not always). The frequency of the "Squak" seems to be the same as the frequency the spokes make when tapped.

I'm getting ready to tear the hub down but any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Might be bearings despite how smooth the wheel seems to turn off the ground. Without the load of a tandem team, it may not present the issue. 

BTDT with a WI front hub. Riding during the day it made awful noises now and then and a worrying clunk here and there, but it got us home. Had WI fit new bearings after that.

I don't recall if the bearings themselves felt grunchy with the wheel out. I think by the time we got to WI they were noticably gone without load, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

When you say the brake was completey removed, are you talking about the caliper or the disc? On my BB7s, I would get a harmonic vibration from the rear disc (203mm) between 12-15 mph that sound like a ghostly howl. I ended up adding small washers to each brake bolt to spread the load more and it curbed the howl. It's not all gone but enought to ignore.


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

Sam,

I gotta ask, is this the tandem you tow behind the Goldwing? Maybe it burned out the bearing after all.


----------

